# Next Bucks Meet *TONIGHT* Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*UPDATE: Just a reminder to everyone and a note to the newcomers - Please bring plenty of cash with you so we can sort out the bill in one lump to keep our 20% discount  

Looks like we're going to have a huge meet tonight and, fingers crossed, the weather might be kind to us (possibly), so should be a good opportunity to check out all the cars in the car park - don't forget your cameras 









Right then.....shall we go for number 4?  I'm sure we can get back up to the dizzy heights of the 18 TTs that we had in March - Not that 7 TTs and nine people wasn't a good effort last time (and great company), but I'm sure we can do better :wink: It sould be a nice light evening and hopefully warmer by then too.

7.15 pm onwards, 23rd May at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield Junction so could be good for some of you West Londoners and Oxonites too 

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in :lol:

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

The food there is excellent, and the staff very helpful.

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
JAF_225TT
genocidalduck (if it's not raining :wink: )
bizza (possible)
thebears and a possible Miss Bears  (does she?  :wink: )
phodge & Mr phodge
ttvic
slineTT + 1
dhayward
Aran Ratcliffe (non-forum)
R6B TT
spilmah
was (hopefully)
Dr.Phibes (possible)
clived
dimitt


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Is the 23rd on a Wednesday?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Is the 23rd on a Wednesday?


Erm... No sorry, I think you're Delusional :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 23rd on a Wednesday?
> ...


Bugger!  .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry mate


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll try and make one soon


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

> 7.15 pm onwards, 18th April at the Mulberry Bush


Should this be 23rd May at the Mulberry Bush ??? 
Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAF_225TT said:


> > 7.15 pm onwards, 18th April at the Mulberry Bush
> 
> 
> Should this be 23rd May at the Mulberry Bush ???
> Simon


Oops - I think you might be right - I won't tell if you don't :wink:

Now edited 

Hi Simon -







to the Forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Shall I add your name to the list then? :wink:


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep add me to the list... [smiley=cheers.gif] How am I going to survive waiting for a whole month?? At the rate the year is going it might not seem that long !! HoHum


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Actually Paul put me down as a possible. I have a cunning plan. If t works i will be able to make it.


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

possibly depends if im working or not .

i will check


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Actually Paul put me down as a possible. I have a cunning plan. If t works i will be able to make it.


Done! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



bizza said:


> possibly depends if im working or not .
> 
> i will check


Hope you can make it this time bizza


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Actually Paul put me down as a possible. I have a cunning plan. If t works i will be able to make it.


It will be worth it! The staff are very friendly :roll:

Paul add me to the list....I think the hand will be OK for then, Miss Bears might even come too :wink: Mini Cruise from the usual spot?

For all those local, I am also running a GB for Cruise Control, please see APS Group Buy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Paul put me down as a possible. I have a cunning plan. If t works i will be able to make it.
> ...


Added


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me too! Me too!

And Mr phodge as usual so that he can drive me home!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me too! Me too!
> 
> And Mr phodge as usual so that he can drive me home!


2 more on the list


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I hope their are traffic jams on the M25 :lol:

I will attending, always a good night out.

Must get a picture of the cars this time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> I hope their are traffic jams on the M25 :lol:
> 
> I will attending, always a good night out.
> 
> Must get a picture of the cars this time.


Great news Vic - definitely need to take some pics this time. We need to try and ensure everybody parks next to each other facing the same way :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul I promised you that i would attend the meeting this time so please add my newbiness on the list for the meeting. See you there.
Elias + 1


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Paul I promised you that i would attend the meeting this time so please add my newbiness on the list for the meeting. See you there.
> Elias + 1


Great news Elias - Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

not that far is it then! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> not that far is it then! :roll:


Only 3 miles further than I have to get there :wink:


----------



## Big AL (Jun 7, 2005)

A lot going on this month so only a possible okay for June though, providing it's not over Le mans week.


----------



## Big AL (Jun 7, 2005)

Hope this goes to the right place i'm a poss but a lot on ok for June though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Al,

I'll put you down as a tentative then 

Anybody else coming this month? Hopefully we'll get a nice warm evening and plenty of time for photos. Would be great to see a whole load of TTs lines up in the evening sun 8)

Let's try and make this a big one - we need more than 18 TTs to beat the March meet  (Yes I am being greedy :roll: :wink: )

There's a possibility of a demo car or two coming from Audi (no, not a MKII :roll No details confirmed yet but watch this space


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> I'll put you down as a tentative then
> 
> ...


give us a clue, mines in for some door seals the day before, i'll try and get it as a loaner RS4 or RS6 would be nice


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im going to be working abroad, Will have to try and make it next time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Al,
> ...


No idea yet - waiting for confirmation that this will happen at all. I'll let you know as soon as I know. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Im going to be working abroad, Will have to try and make it next time.


That's a real shame Joss - I was hoping you would be there with your camera to take some shots like the Guildford ones :roll:  Hopefully see you in June then.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> No idea yet - waiting for confirmation that this will happen at all. I'll let you know as soon as I know. :wink:


Keep Waiting :lol:


----------



## mxb3934 (Jan 29, 2006)

I will be away working in the States, another one missed :?

Hopefully I can make the June meet


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> we're all very friendly and don't bite


You speak for yourself  I'll be there for a drink and a nibble :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mxb3934 said:


> I will be away working in the States, another one missed :?
> 
> Hopefully I can make the June meet


I think you need to explain your priorities to your boss :wink:

Bad news mate - hopefully see you next month


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > we're all very friendly and don't bite
> ...


Look forward to seeing you again Terri - you little nibbler you :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Will find out for sure if i can make it in about 7 hours


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Should be ok so long as I'm back from Dublin in time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Should be ok so long as I'm back from Dublin in time.


Great news Rob


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd love to attend, but no guarantees. Missed too many local meets recently because of changed plans/double bookings  Trying desperately to decorate my new house so I can move in which is taking priority over everything at the moment.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No worries Jay - it would be great to see you but I understand some things must take precedence. Fingers crossed eh :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well we're up to a possible 19  Who's going to make it 20?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll make it a possible 20 then 
Sorry I didn't make it last time. Will definitely try this month.

Neal


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Put us down as possibles Paul... I'm in Cheshire all day, but am due to come home on the 23rd. If I can leave early enough, then we'll pop down


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I'll make it a possible 19 then
> Sorry I didn't make it last time. Will definitely try this month.
> 
> Neal


Hopefully see you there then Neal 



nutts said:


> Put us down as possibles Paul... I'm in Cheshire all day, but am due to come home on the 23rd. If I can leave early enough, then we'll pop down


About time too :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Well we're up to a possible 19  Who's going to make it 20?


If we get 20, I heard the rep was buying everyone a pint!! :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

All us possibles had better turn up then for a free drink :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Well we're up to a possible 19  Who's going to make it 20?
> ...


Erm - what rep? I didn't know there was a rep coming [smiley=huh2.gif] :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul, 
I'll be there so long as I'm back from Dublin - hoping it will be ok.
Rob


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Paul,
> I'll be there so long as I'm back from Dublin - hoping it will be ok.
> Rob


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Already on the list Rob


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll do my best to get to this one.... might be able to stop off on my way home from work


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> I'll do my best to get to this one.... might be able to stop off on my way home from work


Nice one Clive - How's that TT of yours getting on? Finished yet?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Looks like you'll have to DIG DEEP [smiley=cheers.gif] if the numbers keep coming in!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Doubt I'll find much after the trip to APS on Saturday :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Me neither, what you having done...... i do hope all you gate crashers are'nt taking my GB CC slots up!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Me neither, what you having done...... i do hope all you gate crashers are'nt taking my GB CC slots up!


Nothing yet but need to book a service v soon, cambelt, thinking about new suspension, clutch maybe........


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Paul 

I'll be there, 

See you tomorrow night 

Sam XX


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Paul and all,

If it's ok will try to make this one, as per usual work permitting. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'll be there,
> 
> ...


Excellent news Sam - told you there was a bonus to not quite selling 



dimitt said:


> Hi Paul and all,
> 
> If it's ok will try to make this one, as per usual work permitting. :roll:


Will be good to see you again mate. We probably won't order food before 8:00 so plenty of time to get there to eat


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a reminder to everyone and a note to the newcomers - Please bring plenty of cash with you so we can sort out the bill in one lump to keep our 20% discount  

Looks like we're going to have a huge meet tomorrow and, fingers crossed, the weather might be kind to us, so should be a good opportunity to check out all the cars in the car park - remember your cameras 8)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul
> ...


I like the not selling bit better 

I shall save myself for fooooood tooo 

Cheers Paul see you tomorrow - In wet suite and flippers by the looks of things :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


The forecast actually looks pretty good for tomorrow (in Amersham at least)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't make it now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry Paul


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry Paul, but I can't make it tomorrow after all. Watford FC are having a victory parade through the town centre 8) , that's just too good to miss. Hopefully see you at the next Kneesworth meet  Have fun tomorrow night :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I can't make it now [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Sorry Paul


But, but, but, but, who's gonna hold my thing?  :wink:

Hopefully see you next month


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Sorry Paul, but I can't make it tomorrow after all. Watford FC are having a victory parade through the town centre 8) , that's just too good to miss. Hopefully see you at the next Kneesworth meet  Have fun tomorrow night :wink:


Football!.....more important then a TT meet?  :roll: :wink:

No worries Mark - it's not every day there's something to celebrate in Watford :lol: See you soon.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> remember your cameras


Looks like I'd better talk hubby in to washing my TT before we turn up then! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > remember your cameras
> ...


You haven't seen the state of mine


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am so lucky that my TT has so many problems, so Audi dealer washes it almost every week.........  :? 
See you all tonite.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I am so lucky that my TT has so many problems, so Audi dealer washes it almost every week.........  :?
> See you all tonite.......


Never let a dealer wash mine :wink:

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Big AL (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Guys sorry can't make it this evening but have a great time. 
A bit of good news today just had a new dash pod fitted FOC on Audi no quibbles and excellent service from Amersham dealer and that's with the car at five and half years.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Big AL said:


> Hi Guys sorry can't make it this evening but have a great time.
> A bit of good news today just had a new dash pod fitted FOC on Audi no quibbles and excellent service from Amersham dealer and that's with the car at five and half years.


 

Hopefully see you next month then Al 

Great news on the dashpod....and surprising news re Amersham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The weather is looking good from here. So will make it. Plus i need to bore people about my new car thats coming next month


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> The weather is looking good from here. So will make it. Plus i need to bore people about my new car thats coming next month


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

You're getting a new car? Really had no idea - must have passed me by.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Bell is all washed and ready to go LOL


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sorry - I misread that post at first.

:twisted:

Thought it was going to turn into a different kind of meet altogether...

When are you going to do a weekend meet Paul?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is looking good from here. So will make it. Plus i need to bore people about my new car thats coming next month
> ...


Really. Well yes im getting a new car. I'll tell you all about it later :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I am going but might still have space saver on

Saturday screw in drivers front got that fixed yesterday. This morning car starts pulling left, stop on M25 drivers front tyre flat again.  Take rear wheel off put on space saver then take front wheel off put on rear wheel.
Flat front onto boot rack back to garage thinking it was a bad repair, :x but no this time it was a nail.
O for the joy of working on a construction site and PS the car is covered in Mud and I washed it on Sunday.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'm sorry - I misread that post at first.
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> ...


Sorry Kell - I just have real problems getting a free weekend. Holiday/Trying to get my house ready to put on the market/Rep meets/proof reading :wink: /birthday lunches - just some of the reasons I could give....take your pick. At the moment it doesn't look like I'll have a free one until August but I'll see what I can do get something sorted.

I had to do a double-take on Sam's post too :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Well I am going but might still have space saver on
> 
> Saturday screw in drivers front got that fixed yesterday. This morning car starts pulling left, stop on M25 drivers front tyre flat again.  Take rear wheel off put on space saver then take front wheel off put on rear wheel.
> Flat front onto boot rack back to garage thinking it was a bad repair, :x but no this time it was a nail.
> O for the joy of working on a construction site and PS the car is covered in Mud and I washed it on Sunday.


See you later Vic - thanks for the effort - sounds like you're having a complete nightmare. I had to have a chat with one of my neighbours recently after I found 3 screws in one tyre and several scattered around the communal car park. He has a fence building business and is always dropping fixings out of the back of his truck :evil:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Come on Paul, you washed it in the rain the other day!!! :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

4 wheels back on my wagon (all the same size)  
but Â£165 out of the pocket 

See you later car still covered in mud


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The weather is looking good from here. So will make it. Plus i need to bore people about my new car thats coming next month
> ...


Is it an M5 ? :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

cheers to everybody that made yesterday a fun evening 8) specially Paul for arranging it all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

nice to see a car park almost full on Angel Eyes  8) im sure that BMW driver had a double take :lol:

Jamie - good blast on the M25 :wink: I wish those to$$ers hogging the middle lane would stay at home :evil:

see you all again soon 8)

p.s Paul - do a better job with the weather next time :wink:


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

Great meet guys. Thanks for the good hospitality. Good introduction to the TTOC. Now wheres the next one I can get too???

..... After all the washing of the car last night... got up this morning to find my friendly neighbourhood pidgeons had nicely painted it in poo... :evil:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great meet - again! Thanks to Paul for arranging it all.

It was good to see so many TTs all in a line.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Paul it was great meeting you and all the TTiers. I will see you again next month, hopefully. I have to fix my brakes first.

Was can you please send me the drivers for the Vag com port we were discussing yesterday?

And yes it took me 25 mins to get home from the M40 all the way to North London.  shhhhhhhhhhhhh

And the proof that the TT is a comfy car? Donna was asleep all the way.........


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Apologies for not making it 

One day it shall happen!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Apologies for not making it
> 
> One day it shall happen!


Likewise.

I'm determined to get to one of them at some point...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Likewise, great evening out and good to meet new faces again.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yet another good meet Paul and good to meet some more new faces.

PS A Big thanks goes to the person who getting a RS Taxi which he told no one about all evening, for use of his air compressor.

Leaking valve :evil:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Great meet again, thanks - glad I made it  Sorry I forgot the Eggs, [smiley=oops.gif] I'll bring some with me next time.

Was - Thought I would have seen you wizz past me on the M25?? :?

Hope everyone had a safe journey home, I got in about 11.50 only did 60mph all the way home  .

We could do with Forum Name Badges :lol: I was trying to work out who some people where  .

Take care

Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really glad everyone had a good time last night - great turn out in such rubbish weather  Great to meet some new faces, Elias & Donna, Neil and Simon - hope you can come to some more. And thanks to Jamie and Sam for coming so far 

Let's hope next month brings a nice warm sunny evening - hopefully they'll have the outside bar and BBQ up and running by then.

You'll never guess what....I think I might have heard Jamie telling someone he's getting a new car - anyone else hear this :? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jamie getting a new car??? He never said.... :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes I am really getting a new car.  Next month as it happens.

Vic no problem mate glad i could help.

Was totally agree. Was thinking the same thing on the way home. Why do people insist on middle lane driving i dont know. But did like the new A8 we passed. Kinda reminded me that i was getting a new car 

Paul thanks for a great night. Even if the portions were on the small side and i didnt get any Tom sauce. Guess i cant have everything.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you post some pics from yesterday Paul ? I will be happy to provide a few, but i am sure you have yours and most likely they will be the same pics. TTs in a row at a parking lot.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope to post some pics tonight if I get time 

What car are you getting then Jamie? - Not sure I remember :roll: Bet it'll handle better than a shopping trolley with a 19 yr old in it  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hope to post some pics tonight if I get time
> 
> What car are you getting then Jamie? - Not sure I remember :roll: Bet it'll handle better than a shopping trolley with a 19 yr old in it  :lol:


But i think the trolley was alot more fun  . Funny enough i picked her up when i got home. That was after i forgot to turn off onto the A13 and found myself having to drive over to Kent


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Guess i cant have everything.


Not even a new car :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thebears said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Guess i cant have everything.
> ...


I can in about a month


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


You'll have to result in the shopping trolly to keep you ocupied then :roll:  :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A few pics from the other night. Apologies for the quality - was getting a bit dark by the time I took these. We need a nice warm sunny evening :?





































Hope you like


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Impressive turnout [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

nice pics paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , whens the next, away 13-17th june.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> nice pics paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , whens the next, away 13-17th june.


Cheers mate 

Next one probably 20th June but I haven't booked anything yet. :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Next one probably 20th June but I haven't booked anything yet. :roll:


Get it booked, need to beat 11 cars next time and prey for better weather 8)


----------

